# auto trans fluid capacity?



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

can someone please tell me what is the trans fluid capacity for a 93 maxima? also what type is used to replace nissan matic fluid?:woowoo:


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I could probably check alldata for you if no one else can help, but i dont know at this point, as for type i think i toped mine off with dexron 3 but i could check that as well im pretty sure alldata just says the nissan brand though...


----------



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

it's hard to believe that nobody knows how many pints of fluid go into the trans, the type either???? even the manula says measure what comes out to determine how much to put in. weird!!


----------

